# Silent Ski Reel



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Cool stuff*

It is fun to see you develop. Cool stuff thanks. I didn't like the artsy stuff out the gate, but loved the skiing. The last shot with how you let the snow clear to show your tracks was sweet. 
Very cool!!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Silent is neat and cool and def. artistic... but I was hoping for, at a barest minimum, the projector sound overlaid as if I were watching it on an actual film projector. Think of it less as a non-diegetic effect and more an artifact of watching films prior to VHS and DVD players!


----------

